# are paint fumes very harmfull?



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2009)

will paint fumes harm my plants much?
i mean, i know it can't be great, but wanted to know what you guys think.

i just built a ghetto mother cabinet. was going to paint the inside. just wondering, if i leave my exhaust fan on, do you think the paint fumes will harm my plants? i don't really have anywhere else to paint.

nothing is in the box yet, but it's in the same room as my other plants. (they're still small, just sexed this week)


----------



## umbra (Feb 10, 2009)

use a low VOC paint


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 10, 2009)

I would not think it is a big deal.......  Just provide some ventilation.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah, I went ahead and did it already.. didn't figure it'd be to horrible for them.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 10, 2009)

Paint fumes are bad for us because the fumes bond to our blood in place of the oxygen that normally goes there, so we're sufforcating our brain (cause the blood has no oxygen to deliver, just useless fumes) when we breathe in paint. Plants lack all of these things, so they should be rather safe.


----------

